# pull more tires



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

can I add the pull more bands to any af steamer or is this not recomended?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect you wouldn't make much difference. Also, the more tires you have, the fewer wheels in contact with the track providing power you have.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ok ...i was just browsing through e-bay and saw that they sell them on there for af steamers that did not come with pull more traction.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> can I add the pull more bands to any af steamer or is this not recomended?


midlifekrisiz: Yes but everything has to match up correct. Some models came that the band
is OK but some models came with "Valcanized Rubber" attached to the wheel. Whatever you
do to one side the other side has to match. Also there are two different size wheel flanges:
1.33 and 1.38 diameters. Also to complicant matters the drivers have to match the front
wheel flanges with the same diameter. Lots of different combinations; be careful how you order the
bands/wheels. Some of the newer wheels came with a groove to put the band in; and yes
that has to match up with the front/other side. Hope this helps; Larry

P.S. Look at item#111296840235(ebay) as it has a good picture of the groove wheels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> midlifekrisiz: Yes but everything has to match up correct. Some models came that the band
> is OK but some models came with "Valcanized Rubber" attached to the wheel. Whatever you
> do to one side the other side has to match. Also there are two different size wheel flanges:
> 1.33 and 1.38 diameters. Also to complicant matters the drivers have to match the front
> ...


All well said, and accurate. The size difference,( 1.33 vs 1.38) doesn't matter much. Sometimes, when putting on the larger wheel, you have to grind about .030 off of the chassis because of interference at the rear motor mount boss, but other than that, there's no difference. They all must be matched correctly.. Been down that road...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

llskis said:


> P.S. Look at item#111296840235(ebay) as it has a good picture of the groove wheels.


so i had a look at that listing and am taking a shot in the dark that it is not recomended to put the bands on wheels that did not come with the groove and instead I should use bullfrog snot?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> so i had a look at that listing and am taking a shot in the dark that it is not recomended to put the bands on wheels that did not come with the groove and instead I should use bullfrog snot?


midlifekrisiz: Not neccessarily; it can be done on certain models. I try to leave things as
they came from the factory and get a wheel with the correct diameter and the type of rubber
it came with. For my engines w/o pull more wheels they do just fine w/o the rubber. An example would be my nice 322 (Hudson) as it can pull a big load. I find the engine type
(Big vs. Small) to be the key factor. My 322 will not pull the same load as my 336 can due the smaller motor. Weight of the engine is also a key factor. AFA bullfrog snot I suppose it
can help some. I have never used it so I can not say for sure. Larry

P.S. Same as in cars don't expect a 327 CI to do the job of a 427 CI.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

llskis said:


> midlifekrisiz: Not neccessarily; it can be done on certain models. I try to leave things as
> they came from the factory and get a wheel with the correct diameter and the type of rubber
> it came with. For my engines w/o pull more wheels they do just fine w/o the rubber. An example would be my nice 322 (Hudson) as it can pull a big load. I find the engine type
> (Big vs. Small) to be the key factor. My 322 will not pull the same load as my 336 can due the smaller motor. Weight of the engine is also a key factor. AFA bullfrog snot I suppose it
> ...


oh i hear you but I have used the bullfrog snot and it does make a difference is what it could pull before and what it can pull after.....guess i should revisit that again (have a whole bottle at home)


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

midlifekrisiz said:


> can I add the pull more bands to any af steamer or is this not recomended?


How thick were those bands?

How thick is heat shrink? I wonder if that would work? Probably not, and I don't have any to try.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I know why you asked this, and I'm sure it's for the same problem I have. My #300 Atlantic runs like a champ by itself, but as soon as I connect my mail pickup car to it (by itself) it sits there spinning wheels on level track. Remove the mail car and it runs super. Add the mail car to my 322 Hudson and it runs like the wind. Obviously, this was a problem the Gilbert engineers discovered and resolved with the traction bands. Sadly these are not available for our older locos. Bullfrog snot may be the answer, but I hesitate adding any goop to my vintage Flyers...anybody else??


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

My curiosity has better judgement in a death grip right now, I just ordered 1' of 2" id heat shrink tube. 










I'll revisit this in a few days.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Add weight. Also, I've found that weight distribution sometimes affects traction in a big way. Any locomotive, even without traction tires, should pull a couple of cars! My little RMT BEEP can pull a dozen standard boxcars on level track, and it has no traction tires.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Have any of you tried "Bullfrog Snot" from Doug Peck? Does it work? I've seen a video or two on Youtube, but that was for N-gauge engines. Specifically, I'm wondering if it would work on my old 350s.

Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> Have any of you tried "Bullfrog Snot" from Doug Peck? Does it work? I've seen a video or two on Youtube, but that was for N-gauge engines. Specifically, I'm wondering if it would work on my old 350s.
> 
> Mark


I would say "yes", it would work. I would make sure the wheel is free of all oils and grease, and of course, the white insulator is firmly attached to the rim.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

